

What is Karma? - dpakrk
http://www.buddhanet.net/fundbud9.htm

======
kruhft
It's a number on the top right of my HN page that randomly goes up and down
whenever I make a post.

------
dpakrk
"action" or "doing", whatever one does, says, or thinks is a karma

